# Solved: "Non secure items" warning from Flash on HTTPS



## JimmySeal (Sep 25, 2007)

Hello all,

I am working on a website that runs on a server with HTTPS. I recently added a flash animation to one of the pages and now when I view that page in IE, I get that well-known "this page contains secure and non-secure items" warning. Even if I click "No" to not show the non-secure items the animation still plays correctly, but the warning is annoying and I would like to get rid of it. This is the markup I used to embed the animation:


```
[URL=flash/LogIn.swf]flash/LogIn.swf[/URL]
```
Is this happening because of the macromeda.com addresses in the *codebase *and *pluginspage* attributes, and if so, is there any way around this?

Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## JimmySeal (Sep 25, 2007)

Found a solution:

http://kb2.adobe.com/cps/165/tn_16588.html

Just needed to change the *http* in the codebase attribute to *https*.


----------

